# Painting over a crackle faux finish



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone I have a foyer that is finished in a crackle faux finish, how would you tackle this? I was thinking sanding it then oil primer. But if I just oil prime and 2 coats will that fill the crackle effect in?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Hey everyone I have a foyer that is finished in a crackle faux finish, how would you tackle this? I was thinking sanding it then oil primer. But if I just oil prime and 2 coats will that fill the crackle effect in?


I would think you may have to Skim it... It also depends on the Crackle... Pictures will help.

Michael Tust


----------



## JohnFB (Oct 20, 2015)

You will have to skim it and otherwise there won't be a proper finishing.


----------

